# Keeping him calm after Neuter



## OscarsDad (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello all. Oscar is scheduled to be neutered tomorrow (6.5 months), and I was wondering if anyone had any good tips for keeping him calm for a few days while he recovers. He's not a hyper dog by any means, but he does like to play with the kids, and loves to run after things, so I'm a bit worried about keeping him calm without him getting bored and destructive. I started the process yesterday by taking away his favorite bed. He really "loves" that bed if you get my meaning, and I figured that wouldn't be good after the surgery. Poor guy is so confused and upset without that bed though. This bed has become a bit of an issue lately as he's begun guarding it with the children. I will work on that once he's recovered, because, generally, I like it since I always know if I can't find him he'll be on that bed instead of into something inappropriate. Anyways, a bit off topic, but I'd love to hear any advice on the neutering thing.

Thanks in advance, 
Kevin (aka Oscar's Dad)


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Timmy was neutered about a week and a half ago. The one thing I loved was using the inflatable ring instead of a cone. I borrowed one from a friend, but I think you can get them at PetSmart. I didn't really do anything different for Timmy. The instructions from my vet was leash walking for a week, no jumping on and off the couch thing, stairs to a minimum. I was lucky, Timmy never jumps off or on the couch and he doesn't have access to the stairs. He did unfortunately have a really rough first few days, but I'm sure Oscar isn't quite as big a wimp as Timmy. Not sure what you mean about the bed, but if it's a humping thing, Timmy stopped immediately after we brought him home and hasn't done it since. Just to keep things in perspective about the whole procedure, I dropped Timmy off at the vet at 8:00 and picked him up at 10:30 so it really wasn't as big a deal as I thought it was going to be. We are 100% back to normal now, and he's going back on Thursday to get his stitches taken out. Hope that helps, let me know if you have any more questions!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Kevin, It will be fine I know. You might try the bed again but if he is behaving as he did before with it, take it away for a month or so. With children, it is tough to keep them quiet, but if you have a pen, or can borrow one, or a large crate, Oscar can spend some quiet time for a few days. I think you'll find this won't be as bad as you think. Jumping on/off of furniture is a definite no-no. Ask your vet when you pick Oscar up about that length of time. Definitely someone has to babysit for about 4 days, and then you'll find he's pretty well on his way to being healed.

Kisses for Oscar.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yea! Try to stop a Hav from running when he feels like it! :biggrin1:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

When I got Brody neutered he never even acted like anything happened and pretty much left his stitches alone as well. He was just his normal self. I did try to keep him a bit less active by not throwing toys for him and stuff like that. He hadn't figured out jumping onto furniture at this point so that at least wasn't an issue. After a couple of days I just sort of gave up since he's not wildly rambunctious anyhow.


----------



## OscarsDad (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the input so far. Hadn't thought about the sofa or stairs. The sofa's probably not that big of a deal, since he doesn't really come up on it anymore unless we lure him up with a toy. The stairs thing will be a bigger deal though, since our door to the backyard where he relieves himself is down a half flight of stairs. I guess it's back to carrying him up and down those for a while. Any issues carrying them?

As for the bed, if he stops humping it after the surgery, maybe he'll stop guarding it as well. I'll give it back to him in a few weeks and see.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Support their back end, in other words carry them with two hands. They will whimper if they are hurting. Get some pain meds from Vet. I used pain meds for about 2-3 days.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Kevin,

How was the surgery yesterday? How is Oscar doing?


----------



## OscarsDad (Feb 29, 2012)

Zury,

Thanks for the inquiry. He's doing OK. Yesterday, he was the first procedure scheduled, so the Vet called me at 11:00 am and told me he could be picked-up. He was not happy to be there after he woke up, and he was pretty out-of-it most of the day yesterday. Last night, he struggled to get comfortable, and his potty schedule was all messed up, so we didn't get a lot of sleep. Today with the pain meds this morning, he seems to be doing much better, except for adjusting to the "cone-of-shame". I may try to get one of the soft, smaller devices today, but he definitely need something, as he keeps trying to lick his wounds, especially in the wet grass this morning. Hoping it gets better in the next couple days.

Kevin


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

OscarsDad said:


> Zury,
> 
> Thanks for the inquiry. He's doing OK. Yesterday, he was the first procedure scheduled, so the Vet called me at 11:00 am and told me he could be picked-up. He was not happy to be there after he woke up, and he was pretty out-of-it most of the day yesterday. Last night, he struggled to get comfortable, and his potty schedule was all messed up, so we didn't get a lot of sleep. Today with the pain meds this morning, he seems to be doing much better, except for adjusting to the "cone-of-shame". I may try to get one of the soft, smaller devices today, but he definitely need something, as he keeps trying to lick his wounds, especially in the wet grass this morning. Hoping it gets better in the next couple days.
> 
> Kevin


Kevin,

When Bumi had his done (he was 1 y/o) I didn't keep the cone on, but put a Onesie on him. You know, the baby shirts that snap at the crotch area? Get one big enough for him and put it on, it will not let him lick his stitches. Take it off to pee and if you are leaving him alone, put the cone back of course.

This helped Bumi a lot.

He'll be back to normal in no time!


----------

